# Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen



## Anglerboard-Team (22. Juni 2006)

*Pressemeldung:*

Der "Rundfunk Berlin Brandenburg", kurz RBB, ist eine öffentlich rechtliche Anstalt der ARD und produziert ab dem 10. Juli 2006 ein Angelformat für sein Fernsehprogramm.

In Zusammenarbeit mit den Verbänden in Brandenburg und Berlin widmen wir uns Methoden, Fischen und Ködern, rund um Allem was den Angler interessiert und den Zuschauer von dieser Passion begeistern soll. 

Die Sendung startet am 10. Juli und läuft täglich bis zum 14. Juli.

Die Sendezeit liegt von 18.30 bis 19.30 in der Sendestrecke von zibb (Magazinsendung im RBB) die Länge der Angelsendung beträgt zunächst jeweils 15 Minuten. 

Wir stellen in jeder Sendung einen Verein, einen Fisch des Tages, eine Fischhitparade und einen Köder vor. 
Reisetipps und Kochtipps (z.B. Aalräuchern ) wird es auch geben. Wir arbeiten zusammen mit einigen der führenden Angler in Berlin und Brandenburg, Marko Beck - Friedfisch , Holger Jensen, Fario e.V. usw....

Es gibt in jeder Sendung mehrere Beiträge zu Fischen und Methoden.  

Montag: Friedfisch ( Verein Zossen Brandenburg) 
Dienstag: Aal( Verein Köpenick Berlin) 
Mittwoch: Hecht ( Verein Potsdam ) 
Donnerstag: Forelle ( Fario e.V. ) 
Freitag:  Zander ( Verein Perleberg )

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>*


----------

